# Basic equipment needed (camera + basic lightning)



## startingseller (Oct 23, 2013)

After asking about light tents and lighting I found what I was looking for. A super sweet deal, light tent + backgrounds + 2 lights for only &#8364;64 including shipping!

Now I am looking for a camera.

I have a small budget left for this, only about a &#8364;200 for a camera.

All tips are welcome


----------



## pgriz (Oct 23, 2013)

At web resolutions, you don't need a high pixel-count camera, but you do need to think about the lighting, as you will probably have many items which have a sheen or texture.  An EZcube could work, as long as you have the lights arranged around it that allow the texture to come through and minimize (but not eliminate) surface reflections.  Correcting the white-balance if you use "any old light" could be difficult, so you may want to think about that some more.  Most digital images need some form of post-processing (WB correction, noise reduction, sharpening, cropping) to look their best, and this step is missing from your workflow.  As for not having the time to learn everything about photography...  you do need to learn the basics of exposure, use of DOF, basic lighting, and some postprocessing.  Otherwise, people may mistake the quality of the image they see for the quality of the products.

PS - you'll also need a decent tripod, a remote shutter release, and a computer that has a good display that can be calibrated.  And software that will take the raw image and allow the postprocessing steps.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply!
If I need to research this for some time than I'm in. But I don't have the time for researching, learning every day for months.
I've read that I need to go with a brand camera.
How about the Canon EOS 450D? I can buy a used one for &#8364;230 including everything I need


----------



## pgriz (Oct 23, 2013)

startingseller said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> If I need to research this for some time than I'm in. But I don't have the time for researching, learning every day for months.
> I've read that I need to go with a brand camera.
> How about the Canon EOS 450D? I can buy a used one for &#8364;230 including everything I need



Sigh.  You want a quick fix, and this is a case of picking two of the three variables (quality/price/time).  The three are related in that you can get two of the three, but not all three.  So, you want to pay as little as possible, and you want good quality... then you'll need to spend the time.  You don't have the time, and the money...  then don't expect much in terms of quality.


----------



## C4n0n.Fan (Oct 23, 2013)

Have a look at this






.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks, I think I will go with more time, better quality and spend less money then.

Quick question, towards the posted video, very informative just read lots of that information somewhere else. But I don't think I will need those huge lights as I will have the EZCube that will enlighten the hole box with the same light.

So background won't be a problem (afterwards I will make it perfect white with editing program), I'm reading about lights, and what I should use.
But I think the most important part is understanding my camera.
How all the stuff works like shutter-speed and those things.

I think it is do-able.
I hope that I will have a setup eventually that will work with every leather product. Sizes are almost the same, just the leather itself will always be different.

All tips are welcome!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 23, 2013)

P&S will work for this.
The quality needed is minimal.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 23, 2013)

so what are some good Point and Shoot cameras out there that are pretty cheap in used condition?
I don't need the newest stuff. not at all. Just a camera that gets the job done with the equipment.

What I also want to add is that I don't underestimate photography.
I've read an article in my own language (otherwise I posted it here), the guy had 2 lights (professional though) a camera of $500 and a white paper roll. He made a decent picture but with a little photo-editing he made it beautiful.
He was struggling with getting his picture bright, so he said now I do this value higher or lower. and he did this with multiple values and explained it all very clearly.

I hope that I can learn basic photography in a small amount of time. But I'm busy with learning how it all works.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 23, 2013)

oh and, what are some decent cameras to buy second hand, for this purpose?
What would YOU do if you we're in my situation, a new camera of $300 or a used $300?


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 23, 2013)

Here's one more reason to consider a P&S -- many of them are quite good at near-macro photography, meaning that you'll be able to position the camera relatively close to your subject and still focus the lens.  Many DSLR lenses (macro lenses notwithstanding) won't focus at objects closer than three feet or so (check their specs to be sure).  P&S cameras, due in part to the geometry of their smaller sensors, can often focus at a foot or less (again, check the specs), and it sounds like this might be helpful for your setup.  

Beware of specs that just say "macro", as this is a term that's thrown around with some latitude -- you'd want to see something that talks about minimum focusing distance.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks lambertpix, that is good advice.

But what is point and shoot actually?
''By far the largest segment of the digital camera market, point-and-shoot models are compact, easy to use, and typically take great pictures with minimal effort. You simply press the shutter button, and the camera automatically adjusts shutter speed, aperture, focus, and light sensitivity to capture a clear image with optimal color. Unlike Digital SLRs which offer larger image sensors, more manual control and interchangeable lenses, point-and-shoot cameras can often slip into a pocket, and are typically less expensive.''
Got that from this website: How to Buy a Point-and-Shoot Digital Camera - How to Buy a Point-and-Shoot Camera | Roundup | PCMag.com

Now I completely lost it. Why are the P & S so good compared to the bigger expensive cameras? is it because those cameras are more for one specific task?
What p & s would you recommend for very short distance photos?

I'm blown away with the answers I get, fantastic! I get a good view of what I need and what I need to know in just a couple of hours. (I don't refer to the information, I know I need to learn and research everything more than a couple of hours)


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't panic just yet.  First of all, pay attention to generalizations, because they're only useful if you understand that there are always exceptions.  In your case, I wouldn't worry about all the general ways that DSLR's are better then P&S's, or vice-versa, because that's only going to confuse you.

Instead, let's start with your actual requirements.  The EZcube seems like a good place to start.  If you look at Amazon for this (or similar) products, you'll see that you can get the box by itself, or with lights.  Pay attention to the kits that include lights, because the box is useless unless you light it somehow.  If you notice, many of the entry-level kits come with continuous (always-on) lights, as opposed to the flash or strobe lights commonly used in larger settings.  These will work fine for the small stage you're interested in, and you don't have to worry about triggering strobes (which can be difficult for P&S cameras).  Some of these kits include tripods, which (in kits of this quality) are going to be pretty junky, but might be sufficient for your needs if you don't already have some sort of support.

So if you start with a box, some sort of lighting, and a tripod of some sort to support your camera, how much budget do you have left for the actual camera?

Armed with that budget, you're going to need to buy a camera that can focus at a distance of (about) 12", and you're going to want an easy way to get the pictures to your PC.  An eye-fi card, by the way, sounds like it would be perfect for you, but that's going to munch another $50+ of budget, so you might have to just start by moving the pictures over to your PC by hand.

Is this moving you in the right direction?


----------



## startingseller (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, thank you for helping me.

''some sort of lighting and a tripod of some sort to support your camera, how much budget do you have left for the actual camera?''

the box: EZcube 12" (30cm) Light Tent - easy to use photographic light box for product photography around &#8364;50
the tripod is hard to see how much I will spend on that. used price is starting from &#8364;30 BUT that is for a particular camera and I don't know (yet) which camera I will buy.
lighting around &#8364;50? needs to be cheap(er), don't need high end lights because of the box.

I've no idea what I should get for lighting with the ezcube. How about 2 white desk (strong) lights? So I replace the bulbs?

Thanks


----------



## startingseller (Oct 23, 2013)

how about DIY-ing on the tripod? just needs to hold it in place right?

Here is what someone says who owns a tent: ''I use small flexible desk lamps. They're small and easy to transport, cheap, and provide bright continuous light.''

''to get a couple of clip-on work lights (the ones with the 10" aluminum reflector and a switch on the socket) from your local hardware store and put 100 watt floodlight bulbs in them. total cost would be ~$20. Put one on either side of the tent. ''

what do you think of that? I think I will DIY the stand, got some tools laying around and it should not be a problem. Have to figure it out how to mount it.
about the lights, I think I will buy 2 bulbs from my diy store on a desk light, and diy the reflector.. or maybe not the reflector. i don't know.
This way I have some money left for the camera.

Thanks


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 23, 2013)

You can DIY the lights, but pay attention to the color temperature of the lamps.  I think if I were going to go this route, I'd look at some CFL lamps that won't throw off all sorts of heat, too -- you certainly wouldn't want something hot enough to melt (or yellow) the plastic on the cube.

As far as the tripod goes, I'd sooner buy a used one than try to rig up a tripod myself.  This is one piece of equipment that will drive you batty if it's not easy to use because you're going to be fiddling with it *all* *the* *time*.  Even one of those cheap-o units in the kits would be better than DIY, I think, but I'd honestly look at a used kit before one of those.  There's really not a big downside to a used tripod.  Scratches don't hurt 'em, so as long as all the moving pieces move the way they ought to, you're fine.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 23, 2013)

ok thanks for the advice on the lamps. Someone said you need to keep distance from your cube as those lights heat up. Would be a funny brown hole in the side of the cube.. lol 

I understand what you mean about the tripod, and I agree. But here at home I got enough family who is very handy with those little builds. Will discuss it with 'em how I could build it. But for now, yes I will look for some used - beat up - tripods.

How do I mount these things? Does a digital compact camera mounts the same way on these tri pods or is it as I saw every camera has its tri pod? Or is that only for more expensive and bigger cameras?

Thanks, Can't say how glad I am with receiving all this help.


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 23, 2013)

Pretty much any camera will have a tripod mount, typically aligned with and centered on the sensor location in the camera's body.  If you spend more time with cameras & tripods, you'll want to learn about quick-release mounting plates, but you could consider that optional right now.

These might help move you along the tripod learning curve a bit.

LambertPix » Tripod shopping 101
LambertPix » Budget tripod shootout, part 2

In part 3 (way overdue, but in-progress), I'm looking at an Induro tripod I picked up for about $60.  Spoiler alert: the Dolica would probably be just fine for you.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 23, 2013)

so how about a ~200 euro USED camera? As you said, a P&S camera would be good, but as it does all the things like shutter-speed automatically, is there an option that I can do that manually?
Because that is what I hear the most is: ''*shutter speed or exposure time is the length of time a camera's shutter is open when taking a photograph.[SUP][1][/SUP] The amount of light that reaches the film orimage sensor is proportional to the exposure time''

* ~As everything is ''perfect'', box and lighting, and my photo would look grey (which is always a horrible issue because the picture looks awful) can I then change the shutter speed manually?
*
Thanks


*


----------



## startingseller (Oct 23, 2013)

I might go with the cheapo starter kit tripod.
Found one, price is &#8364;20 shipped. can go 150cm high which I don't need.



I also found $5 tripods, maybe to cheap but they are mini versions that are very low. Would be great for my little cube.

How about this one? http://nedro.be/stativ-camera-foto-digitala-mini-tripod-49476-prod1815.html
This is the text, strange language which we don't speak here. Don't need a manual for a tripod 
Translation:
Stand Small, compact and easy digital camera.


Foldable foot beds.


Universal connection with any digital camera.


Dimensions folded: 25 x 155 mm


Dimensions in extended status: 25 x 225 mm


Weight: about 50 g

Extremely cheap.

*Any thoughts on a &#8364;200 Used P&S Camera? *


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 23, 2013)

A mini tripod might work for you if you can put it on the same table as the soft box.  I'm not sure I'm quite picturing your setup, but you should be able to figure this out.

A used camera might be an option, but there's a little more risk there if you don't know what you're shopping for.  Tripods are pretty safe, but cameras have more bits that can be damaged in subtle ways (scratches, fungus, dust, etc.) that you might miss if you're not careful.  I'm sure there's all sorts of threads here about buying used equipment - give one of them a read.

Virtually any camera will let you change the shutter speed & aperture -- it's just a matter of how easy it is to do so.  I believe for your purposes, the most important features to look for in the camera will be the minimum focusing distance of 12" or less -- most P&S's should be able to do this, but I'd be sure to check this before settling on a camera.  I'm not sure I've seen a specific camera brand or model mentioned yet, but I know Canon, Nikon, Panasonic and others make cameras that should work just fine for you.


----------



## Designer (Oct 23, 2013)

The lights in the video are large fluorescent bulbs.  Yes, they are expensive, but the photographer has enough light and it is fairly white, meaning less adjusting to get the colors correct. 

When you attempt to do this on a very low budget, you may end up paying twice, once to get cheap equipment, and then again to get better equipment that you could have bought at first.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 24, 2013)

alright lambertpix thanks for the advice, I will search for some threads and articles about it.

Designer, yes but the video also has just the white surfaces etc. 
I will be using a light tent, not saying that it becomes easier. no, but I think the lights aren't a big problem as when I would be using the lights without the lightbox.

I want to buy good bulbs though, but I hope I don't need huge reflectors, if I do I will make them.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 24, 2013)

WOW! how about these lights?
Amazon.com: LimoStudio-Photography Photo Portrait Studio 600W Day Light Umbrella Continuous Lighting Kit: Electronics

And these!
http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/1595/FC30-FEIIS30W50.html

Same specs as the ezcube lights: http://store.tabletopstudio-store.com/shtwoliset.html

Will buy the reflector & stand in a store. I think I can save big money on this one.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 24, 2013)

I've no idea what camera to buy, there are thousands of them on the market. I would like to spend around &#8364;200 on a used camera.

I know you said it should have this and these options but that's pretty hard to look for that way.


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 24, 2013)

Canon, Nikon, and Panasonic all have some great "superzoom" or "bridge" cameras that would very likely give you all the flexibility and features you need.  Take a look at this review roundup and see if there's anything here that floats your boat:  Best superzoom camera | Cameralabs Buyer's Guide

Take a look at something like Nikon's Coolpix s9500, too -- it's not included in the roundup above, but it seems to have decent macro capabilities.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks lambertpix will take a look at 'em. 

Took a short look at the s9500, only &#8364;240 new and free shipping. Awesome!

I also decided that I will buy the EZcube light tent (smallest 12 inch) with the small lights which cost an additional &#8364;100. so &#8364;150 total without shipping. Lights are a little bit too expensive for what it is. Found the exact same bulbs for $5. But yea, I am done with diy 'ing. I would like to pay a little bit extra so I can easily set it up and concentrate on my camera.

Thanks again!


----------



## startingseller (Oct 24, 2013)

alright think I got a good one.
nikon p510

At nr 257 The lowest priced digital cameras that can macro focus at 10cm

let me know what you think about it. Can buy it anytime soon as I have a used deal of &#8364;200. looks brand new.


----------



## Designer (Oct 24, 2013)

startingseller said:


> ...the small lights which cost an additional &#8364;100.



You've GOT to be kidding!  100 Euros for two desk lamps is outrageous!  

Is there an Ikea store nearby?  Send me half of what you saved.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 25, 2013)

Designer said:


> startingseller said:
> 
> 
> > ...the small lights which cost an additional 100.
> ...



You mean that is expensive?
Ikea is 1 hour away from here, maybe I could go there buy a stand and a lampshade? and change the bulbs? I will change the bulbs so I can have the exact same bulb as in the package from ezcube.

Nice to hear it can be done cheaper , didn't saw that coming!


Thanks, will go with that.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 25, 2013)

? 2 x tafellamp / burolamp - Lampen | Tafellampen - Marktplaats.nl

2 desklights with these bulbs
30 Watt Compact Fluorescent CFL 5000K Full Spectrum

Let me know what you think of that.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 25, 2013)

How can I miss this deal?

An ezcube light box costs $60, a cowboystudio costs $15, and I can even buy a display table for it in black or white for an additional $12, that's 27 total! Seems a bargain to me.

TENT
DISPLAYTABLE


EVEN BETTER, a package including lights and tent! for $64
Photo Studio Table Top Lighting Kit - PB03

Going to buy this one.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 25, 2013)

Shame, didn't thought about lighting, not the same voltage as here in Belgium.
Also shipping costs are $85! 

Found a replacement. On ebay, everything the same except different voltage and price is &#8364;64 including shipping, very cheap. Maybe I have to buy a converter though. but not sure of that.

Man I am glad I found other tents. They are exactly the same, even better! And the lights have the exact same specs.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 26, 2013)

I would like to see some affordable cameras that can do this kind of photography.

How about the canon 350D? Extremely cheap, multiple deals of &#8364;130


----------



## startingseller (Oct 26, 2013)

I was reading this thread again, and I found a link you posted earlier of some cameras. I am now looking at the canon sx500 which is &#8364;200 new. Fits my budget and is in the top x of those type of cameras.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 26, 2013)

found a camera for &#8364;150 used once, looks unused. *Nikon Coolpix L820*


I found this one at techradar.

same camera for &#8364;180 new, free shipping 

Tell me what you think about it and I will buy it [h=3][/h]


----------



## btraven (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm new here. This is the very first thread I've read all the way through and I was wonderfully encouraged to read, somewhere near the top, the following:


"He was struggling with getting his picture bright, so he said now I do this value higher or lower. and he did this with multiple values and explained it all very clearly.

I hope that I can learn basic photography in a small amount of time."



So did I.


----------



## startingseller (Oct 26, 2013)

btraven said:


> I'm new here. This is the very first thread I've read all the way through and I was wonderfully encouraged to read, somewhere near the top, the following:
> 
> 
> "He was struggling with getting his picture bright, so he said now I do this value higher or lower. and he did this with multiple values and explained it all very clearly.
> ...



Well I am glad I could encourage you a bit! However I don't have any photography experience. Nothing at all so as a complete beginner I still have to see how it will all go.

I hope I can learn it all easily. I got a cheap digital camera, not mine but of family. I was already reading the instructions (for the first time) and saw I could change manually the shutterspeed and all those important 'modes'. When my family is back I can play a bit around and test all these features that the little camera has.
It will definitely not be enough for product photography, but enough to get a very low-quality result.


----------

